

Arrington Might Face UK Arrest - Oompa
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/080509-techcrunch-arrington-faces-uk.html?page=1

======
ryanwaggoner
This seems like really poor journalism to me. While it does sound like
Arrington lost the libel case, I believe it was a default judgment since
Arrington didn't defend himself, while this article makes it sound like the
court ruled that he was guilty as accused. Also, it doesn't sound like the
court has awarded any damages yet, so I doubt he's currently at any risk of
being arrested for failure to pay.

~~~
russss
Yeah, I especially like the part where the article quotes from Sethi's court
filing as if it was the judge's ruling.

The judge found Arrington/Techcrunch guilty of nothing. It looks like the
author bought Sethi's lies about the case hook, line, and sinker.

------
petercooper
Is this really true? IANAL but debt collection in the UK is particularly
difficult even if you've received a legal judgment. Perhaps it's different for
non-nationals, but even if you win a judgment at court against someone, you
have to then get warrants and all sorts to pull it off.

------
vaksel
seems like an overreaction on the twitblogs part

------
eli
I don't care much for Arrington, but the UK has some real wacky libel laws

~~~
handelaar
True, but I suspect that accusing someone of causing a person's death is a
dangerous thing to print in any territory.

